# I think I'm done



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been married to my second husband for 5 years. We fight at least 3 times a week. Bad fights. Loud screaming, swearing fights where I get called nasty things. When I try to defend myself I get told he's sick of talking about it and he's done. He threatens divorce and to take our two sons most times. He used to live in another country for 25 years, so jumping country isn't impossible. He's also a raging alcoholic. Either works night shift or is drunk. I might as well raise my two babies alone as he is too hammered to be trusted with them. Just looking for hopefully a 2011 of peace whether H smartens up or I finally get the guts to just leave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

golfergirl said:


> I've been married to my second husband for 5 years. We fight at least 3 times a week. Bad fights. Loud screaming, swearing fights where I get called nasty things. When I try to defend myself I get told he's sick of talking about it and he's done. He threatens divorce and to take our two sons most times. He used to live in another country for 25 years, so jumping country isn't impossible. He's also a raging alcoholic. Either works night shift or is drunk. I might as well raise my two babies alone as he is too hammered to be trusted with them. Just looking for hopefully a 2011 of peace whether H smartens up or I finally get the guts to just leave.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Our last fight - 2 year old was playing with shih tzu puppy and my 18 year old daughter in kitchen. Puppy got excited and peed. Hubby was upset swearing at dog and daughter said it wasn't puppy's fault because he was excited because 2 year old was playing with puppy. H got all mad because she was 'blaming' him. She was calm and trying to say its common with breed and he told her to shut up. He made her cry. When I privately called him on his behaviour, he freaked on me and made me cry. Somehow its all my 18 year old's fault.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geo (Oct 29, 2010)

does not sound like a good situation, do not know if it can get better but he is not likely to get any better until he gets that addiction in check. no body likes a bad drunk ! if you feel in any danger, it may be time to put a little space between you and him until some of the issues can be evaluated. hope the new year is a better one, whether you stay or go.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

No it sucks. I try not to fight in front of kids and I'm not a yeller so I don't. But he flips out. My 15 year old who gets along with him tells him to stop as he's scaring little one. My daughter"s other sin was coming home from college break with a cold. My newborn caught a cold but H was sick too. And she costs money for water power and food when she's here. I get 900 a month child support but H says she costs too much. Sometimes I hate him. . my daughter's o
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geo (Oct 29, 2010)

the issue about your kids is in my opinion pretty lame, bottom line he married you, you have kids, so it is a package deal so to speak. not all mix families get along but you do the best you can. when did the alcoholism show up ?


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

After the wedding band. He was a social drinker (weekend) prior to and its escalated in past 5 years. He's functioning alcoholic - doesn't miss work due to hangovers or work drunk. I think lame too. I always feel tested like he sets up fights to test which side I'll take.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy new year to me - sigh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geo (Oct 29, 2010)

ya, I'm not feeling the happy in this new years celebrations either. hope the new year has something better.
guessing you know it but the drinking is likely a major factor, but who knows he could get sober and still act like an azz. probably couldn't hurt to find someone he respects to tell him he needs to get a handle on the addiction though.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for taking time to listen, I hope your situation improves as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

